# Back carrier that won't give me a horrid muffin top?



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I have an Ergo and love it, but when I wear DS on my back the belt gives me a horrible muffin top. Seriously, it's bad. I'm so self-conscious of it now that I won't even use it in a back carry. I have a mei tai but would have to do a high-back carry, and I'd have to cross the straps across my chest so it won't hurt my shoulders, but then it gives me Madonna cone boobs. Not a pretty sight, either. So, magical baby-wearers, lead me to a back carrier I can love!


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

A woven wrap tied tibetan. All the wrap and the knot is up around your chest. It's above your boobs too, so no weirdness there.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Chunei? They go all around the body, so even if you do have a muffin top, nobody would see it


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I put my ergo strap around my waist not down on my hips. I'm fat so it still digs in but better then across my hips. I also someimes untuck my shirt from he strap in the front so it can hang over the strap & tummy bulge.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I would go for a woven wrap. You can experiment with many different ways of wrapping it and adjust the fabric to suit your needs. It takes more of a learning curve than a SSC, but I love the versatility of a woven.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ugggh, the back carry muffin top! It has inspired me to take up jogging.















I agree with other posters that a wrap would be great - even if not in tibetan carry, in other carries you can spread the material around in a more flattering way...but for me I have tried SO HARD to learn how to back-wrap my baby and I just can't get the hang of it. I really want to! I've watched all the videos, tried all the tricks, but all I succeed in doing is making my baby upset and/or dropping her on the bed that I'm using as a safety net.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe I'm an odd one out, but I kind of like the 'slimming' effect of the nice wide belt on my SSC.







Now, I have bluejean muffin top on a regular basis (thank you nursing for making me gain weight instead of lose it like a normal person) but the belt on my ssc sits pretty mych at my natural waist and fixes it... maybe it's because I wear it a little higher?

FWIW I use a nana's jet pack, and it's thoroughly muffin-less.









Mmm... muffins...


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Ergo carries a waist strap extender too - just in case your strap is a little tight. I know you need to have it tight *enough*, but if it could stand loosening the waist extender might be the thing.


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Funny I see this post!! I have been fussing about this all day today, trying to figure the best way to wear it. I have always wore it high with my ds but with my dd I have been trying it lower and looser, but it strains my back more and feels too floppy. Up high and tight and I hate how it digs in, does remind me to suck it in though, lol. I am always trying to figure the best clothes to wear with it,







vainity, I know. At home, I don't care, but when we are out you know, I hate how a loose fitting shirt looks on me with it all bunched up and stuff. I really like the moby for the front because it does not bind. I have never tried it on back but I guess it would do that boob thing, lol.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I know that Ergo back carry muffin top!







I wear DD on my back in the Ergo when I work out and it is NOT PRETTY with tight workout pants.

For me, the most flattering (slimming, even!) way to wear DD on my back is in a woven wrap, in a double hammock carry. Here's a great video. You could also do a ruck tied tibetan or tied in front under the bust, but those aren't as comfortable for me.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

And I thought I was alone in the Ergo muffin top dilemma


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Onbuhimo is my solution. I hope I spelled that right, I usually just call it my onbu. It doesn't have a waist strap so there is no muffinage. Where the bottom straps would be is rings. I bring the top straps down like a back pack would look, loop through the rings, cross above the boobs, pull through the 'back pack' straps and tie at my chest.. I have huge boobs and it works well. By far my fave carrier... I have an ergo and I am not in love with it, I think I am going to sell it.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

A pod would work with no muffin top and i never get them with my woven wraps either.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
I put my ergo strap around my waist not down on my hips. I'm fat so it still digs in but better then across my hips. I also someimes untuck my shirt from he strap in the front so it can hang over the strap & tummy bulge.

That's how I wore my Ergo too. I always untucked so the bulge wasn't quite so noticable.


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

I dislike the ergo back carry for this very reason.

Try a chunei. I love mine.

Or an onbu.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I put the Ergo belt under my shirt, so the shirt poofs over it.


----------

